# Platzangst im Universe



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

Tag zusammen,

ich arbeite mich seit kurzem in Java3D ein und habe ein normales simple universe...

das scheint jedoch zu klein um alle meine objekte darzustellen 
denn sobald ich die objekte etwas nach hinten verschiebe, dann verschwinden sie langsam.

Bin mir sicher dass es eine moeglichkeit gibt den raum zu vergroessern, o
der irgendwie collisionbounds zu erstellen, dass die objekte den raum nicht verlassen koennen.

Bin mir sicher ihr koennt mir helfen 

Gruss
Freddy


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2007)

Nix verlässt den Raum, die werden nur nicht gezeichnet 



			
				Java3D-Api: View hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Front clip distance - specifies the distance away from the clip origin, specified by the front clip policy variable, in the direction of gaze where objects stop disappearing. Objects closer than the clip origin (eye or screen) plus the front clip distance are not drawn. Measurements are done in the space (physical or virtual) that is specified by the associated front clip policy parameter.
> Back clip distance - specifies the distance away from the clip origin (specified by the back clip policy variable) in the direction of gaze where objects begin disappearing. Objects farther away from the clip origin (eye or screen) plus the back clip distance are not drawn. Measurements are done in the space (physical or virtual) that is specified by the associated back clip policy parameter. The View object's back clip distance is ignored if the scene graph contains an active Clip leaf node.
> 
> There are several considerations to take into account when choosing values for the front and back clip distances.
> ...



Edit: Ich hab die Links vergessen 
http://ls7-www.cs.uni-dortmund.de/students/lectures/doc_mmi0405/j3d-html/javax/media/j3d/View.html
http://ls7-www.cs.uni-dortmund.de/students/lectures/doc_mmi0405/j3d-html/javax/media/j3d/View.html#setBackClipDistance(double)


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

bestens danke, werde mich nachher mal dran machen


----------

